# Change font of "My Computer"



## bluearies (Mar 22, 2002)

Okay, anybody out there more savvy at this than me, Please tell me how to change my desktop font for "My Computer, Networking, etc... I seem to be Mentally Challenged. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## ancientone (Mar 24, 2002)

Right-click on an empty part of the desktop, click on Properties. Click on the Appearance tab. Click on the arrow next to item and choose Icon. You will be able to change the font and size. Then Click on Apply then OK.


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi bluearies,

Right click on a vacant spot on your desktop, left-click on Properties, then Appearance, and click on Icon---the font display is there.

good luck,
spaceman


----------

